# Arnold Schwarzenegger training video



## Arnold (May 28, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2007)

The best ever!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 28, 2007)

thats crazy...was that 100lb DB flies?


----------



## Uthinkso (May 28, 2007)

Pretty damn intense, is that Franco Columbo in the bad hair and mustache??


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (May 28, 2007)

i dig on how he uses two bitches to sit on is back while he does donkey calf raises.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 28, 2007)

There'll never be anyone like him.  I'm reading his book right now.  It's cool to read about how intense his workouts were and then see the correlating videos.


----------



## Phred (May 28, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Pretty damn intense, is that Franco Columbo in the bad hair and mustache??


No I think it is Ed Cornning (sp).


----------



## Pianomahnn (May 29, 2007)

The video would be much better without "music."  I prefer to hear the sounds of the workout.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2007)




----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2007)

This video is sweet.


----------



## Yanick (May 29, 2007)

Awesome video, its amazing how much that man has achieved in his life.


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2007)

Ronnie ain't got shit on that!  Hell, neither does Jay.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2007)

Ronnie ain't got shit on Casey Viator, Sergio Oliva, Mike Mentzer and the other greats of that era either.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 30, 2007)

A lot of swinging and swaying on his back and shoulder movements. Obviously I'm not knocking Arnold, but why do you hear it is so bad to have momentum going in your lifts, yet you see the greatest doing it?


----------



## MeatZatk (May 30, 2007)

I was thinking the samething.  Those shots of him swinging the weight are probably the last few reps of his sets.


----------



## Mags (May 30, 2007)

A lot of BB's preach good form, but i've seen videos of Jay, Viator, Victor Martinez etc all training with sloppy form. I think we all cheat a little at some point or use less than brilliant form. However momentum can be a good tool for shocking a muscle. I've found this with cheat curls and calf raises etc.

I know I wasn't there - or even born - in that era, but you do get a warm nostalgic feeling looking at footage that old with athletes that good. Maybe it just reminds me of when I started lifting, who I was inspired by, who I wanted to look like as well as remembering the good people I've trained with over the years.

Boxy waist or not, Arnold was a legend.


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2007)

I don't think that most people knew back then how harsh improper form could be on the body.

Just because Arnold, with his incredible genetics, got away with it, doesn't mean that you or I could.  

Besides, maybe in that video he was "cheating" as part of a well thought-out routine.  Using a little English from time-to-time is just as valid a training method as doing negatives or partials.


----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2007)

The best ever, no one can match his wit.


----------

